# Patch Plus Primer



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Has anyone tried the new 3M patch plus primer spackling yet?They claim drys hard and fast and wont flash under paints because of the built in primer.Claim you dont even have to sand.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I've never seen it, sounds awesome, if what they claim is true.
I tend to doubt it but ya never know.


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

Just got the email from SW promoting the product...seems like everything has got the "primer" in it these days
Maybe if we use the spackle with the primer in it we won't need the paint with the primer in it???????:whistling2:


----------



## ColorQuest (Mar 19, 2012)

I just saw it today online, I'm definitely going to try it. SW has a buy 1 get 1 free deal on it.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

DAP has this out now here. I tried it today but didn't like the way it knifed. tends to roll. dries slooooooooooow:yes:. Im sure your American products are far superior tho


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

I received the promotional email today too from SW. Haven't tried it and unless somebody on here gives it a goid review, I probably won't be trying it.


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

Scotiadawg said:


> DAP has this out now here. I tried it today but didn't like the way it knifed. tends to roll. dries slooooooooooow:yes:. Im sure your American products are far superior tho


 What are you doing spackling...???!!! You're supposed to be retired!!


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

CliffK said:


> What are you doing spackling...???!!! You're supposed to be retired!!


arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh ! stop teasing ! Thats next month ! in the meantime.... gotta finish what i agreed on. Sure is hard to concentrate tho:yes:


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

I hear it blows. Flashes, and takes forever to dry.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Would explain the 2 for 1 deal. lol


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

it won't be long before they have a can and all you do is open it 

Then it will patch, prime , paint and even mail you a check :whistling2:


----------



## ryanamato (Mar 13, 2012)

We used it, never would again. Still flashed bad, falls off knives.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Why even spackle when you have the 3 in 1 product from Glidden?


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Why even spackle when you have the 3 in 1 product from Glidden?:whistling2:


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Tried it on some window trim today. Will see how it sands tomorrow. Dried fast, felt super lightweight. Hope it stays in the hole. Filled holes in Pre primed and bare wood, so will prime bare wood and not Pre primed for testing purposes, using advance satin as topcoat.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Damon T said:


> Tried it on some window trim today. Will see how it sands tomorrow. Dried fast, felt super lightweight. Hope it stays in the hole. Filled holes in Pre primed and bare wood, so will prime bare wood and not Pre primed for testing purposes, using advance satin as topcoat.


 
any bets as to flashing or not?:whistling2:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Hmm, looks like I'll have to do like normal still.

I have had good results with Elmers Spackle. It's a bit gritty though.

It's hard to beat 5-20 min hot mud for walls. Elmer's wood filler for trim.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Heard the other day someone is coming out with a self priming primer.
Waiting to see if it's true or not. Anyone else heard about this?

I also like Elmers for trim.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

What the hell is a self-priming primer?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Saw this in my email and had to come see what PT thought. For some reason I imagine 3M's main consumers are professionals, why jump on the uninformed HO 2 birds with one product bandwagon? :blink: Very disappointing but typical of a giant, public company. I would have been shocked if it worked. :no:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

RH said:


> Heard the other day someone is coming out with a self priming primer.
> Waiting to see if it's true or not. Anyone else heard about this?
> 
> I also like Elmers for trim.


 
Behr also has a self painting paint with self priming primer , stain blocker, odor blocker, self patching and self pouring spout.:whistling2:


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

chrisn said:


> Behr also has a self painting paint with self priming primer , stain blocker, odor blocker, self patching and self pouring spout.:whistling2:


oh oh wheres Zoomer ?:thumbsup:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

chrisn said:


> Behr also has a self painting paint with self priming primer , stain blocker, odor blocker, self patching and self pouring spout.:whistling2:


Is that the one with negative 25 g/l of VOCs?


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

With carbon offsets....


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

chrisn said:


> any bets as to flashing or not?:whistling2:


We'll find out soon! Although we are priming the bare wood and a bunch of the Pre primed casing. These windows have a crazy amount of profile steps, so some of the inter ones won't get primed again, and will be a good chance to test the theory. Of course if we hit them with two coats of satin it should be good anyways. If semi gloss then maybe not.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Damon T said:


> We'll find out soon! Although we are priming the bare wood and a bunch of the Pre primed casing. These windows have a crazy amount of profile steps, so some of the inter ones won't get primed again, and will be a good chance to test the theory. Of course if we hit them with two coats of satin it should be good anyways. If semi gloss then maybe not.


 
looking forward to the results


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

chrisn said:


> looking_* foreword *_to the results


really ?????????????  from the english wizard grouch ?!:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

chrisn said:


> looking foreword to the results


 Become" glued" to the screen!:whistling2:Anticipation.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Scotiadawg said:


> really ?????????????  from the english wizard grouch ?!:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


 
huh:001_huh:


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

chrisn said:


> huh:001_huh:


nope, i Aint pointin it out, yall find it ventually:whistling2:


----------



## mcradice (Mar 19, 2011)

mudbone said:


> Has anyone tried the new 3M patch plus primer spackling yet?They claim drys hard and fast and wont flash under paints because of the built in primer.*Claim you dont even have to sand*.


Sometimes marketing just goes too far....You MAY not have to sand it for hold-out issues, but if you don't properly prep the patch (ie....SAND IT plum to the substrate!) you're gonna have problems.

Thus, you MUST sand this patch, and all others.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

wish they made a self preping primer paint in one. just think we could be applying a bead of paint and will never have to caulk again.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Damon and the results were????:whistling2:


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)

mcradice said:


> Thus, you MUST sand this patch, and all others.


not true, necessarily


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

mudbone said:


> Damon and the results were????:whistling2:


Replied to this last night but don't see it yet. Anyways I forgot to check yesterday. I'll check it out on Monday. The suspense is killing me!


----------



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

If it's only minor and fairly shallow nicks, gouges, picture hanging nail holes,etc I've been using Crackshot for a few years now and still like it. I tried the Lightweight before and didn't really like it. It almost dissolved between my fingers and it's hard to spend the same amount of money for a tub that's nearly lighter than air, vs Crackshot. IME....

With Crackshot you just have to add a bit of water depending on the consistency you want but anything larger, then it's 5 or 20min Easy Sand. Oh and keep the lid clean or it'll never seal again, but even then, just add water lol.

BTW, I haven't had flashing problems as long as 2 coats were applied...


----------



## ttd (Sep 30, 2010)

Used it and it still flashed some.


----------



## mcradice (Mar 19, 2011)

caulktheline said:


> not true, necessarily


It's just a best practice, that's all....


----------



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

ttd said:


> Used it and it still flashed some.


I should've clarified, I've used it and with 2 coats of paint, I personally haven't had any flashing problems. Of course, the paint, application, humidity,etc can all have an effect but I'm always up for something better.


----------



## GrantsPainting (Feb 4, 2013)

Durhams vinyl putty - Green/White can

This is the best stuff for not flashing. It also sands the smoothest. Ive even used it under tape lines and no problems with adhesion. 

Sorry for the slight hijack...


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

GrantsPainting said:


> Durhams vinyl putty - Green/White can
> 
> This is the best stuff for not flashing. It also sands the smoothest. Ive even used it under tape lines and no problems with adhesion.
> 
> Sorry for the slight hijack...


Purchased at? Thanks!


----------



## GrantsPainting (Feb 4, 2013)

mudbone said:


> Purchased at? Thanks!


What? you cant use half the info? LOL

PPG Stores carry it. And its not Durhams. Its Crawfords Light bodied vinyl spackling paste. 

I really shouldn't post past 10pm

EDIT: Pretty sure it has primer in it too! :whistling2:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Damon T said:


> Replied to this last night but don't see it yet. Anyways I forgot to check yesterday. I'll check it out on Monday. The suspense is killing me!


 And?:whistling2:


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

So far looking good. To be fair though the main areas that were spackled also got primed. I think a better test would be putting it under one coat of semigloss and seeing how it behaves. There were smaller areas that didn't get primed and I didn't notice them.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

mudbone said:


> And?:whistling2:


Mud plus primer!


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Damon T said:


> Mud plus primer!


 LOL!Good one Damon:thumbsup:


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Turns out all the spackle was primed over. No news to report. Other than the guys said it was a little harder to sand than the 50/50 lightweight spackle and wood filler the normally like.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Another bs product. Big surprise. 

I'll sleep good now that I know.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> Another bs product. Big surprise.
> 
> I'll sleep good now that I know.


 Another" bye" product!:whistling2:


----------



## Toolnut (Nov 23, 2012)

GrantsPainting said:


> What? you cant use half the info? LOL
> 
> PPG Stores carry it. And its not Durhams. Its Crawfords Light bodied vinyl spackling paste.
> 
> ...


my local SW carries Crawfords Spackle never have used it, will give it a try. Have been pretty happy with the M&H


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Toolnut said:


> my local SW carries Crawfords Spackle never have used it, will give it a try. Have been pretty happy with the M&H


 Be sure to check shelf life on it.


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

We just used the new patch and primer. My guys liked it. Try it, you'll like it

Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

Ramsden Painting said:


> We just used the new patch and primer. My guys liked it. Try it, you'll like it
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


Brand ?


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

3M brand Dawg.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

3m Buy one get one from SW. We did a charity project today and use this. No flashing after first coat and worked great. My only complaint as it only comes in very small packages

Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


----------



## GrantsPainting (Feb 4, 2013)

mudbone said:


> Another" bye" product!:whistling2:


Was that three jokes in one. by buy bye.

I agree the shelf life does suck on the Crawfords. Not only that but it will rust around the top while you have it closed up. You have to then scrape out the rusted brown stuff... and that kinda solves the shelf life issue. 

Its just by far the best thing Ive found. Ill just tap it with the brush when Im cutting in. Then two roller coats over that and no primer is usually used unless its big like a molly or dime sized.

Ill still try the 3m just to see if its any better. Anything 3m makes is at least worth a whirl around.


----------



## BBWC (Sep 13, 2009)

We've used it for small repairs, a little tough to knife but dries quick, doesn't shrink and sands nice. It totally flashes, filled some nail holes between coats of egg and it was a joke in that regard. I'll still use it.


----------



## rbpaintVA (May 27, 2012)

Dont even bother wasting your time,we used on couple walls under regal select matte and other sheens and we ended priming walls and repaint them.another good idea on paper but not in the field.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

The only "Patch plus primer" combo I have around here.


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

rbpaintVA said:


> Dont even bother wasting your time,we used on couple walls under regal select matte and other sheens and we ended priming walls and repaint them.another good idea on paper but not in the field.


So this product advertises that it is self priming, which we all would normally prime to prevent flashing.....

Then we use regal select which advertises as a primer and paint in one, so no need to prime for flashing right?

Still have flashing? Well, you didn't prime it then!!!!!!

Anyone else see the irony?


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Toolnut said:


> my local SW carries Crawfords Spackle never have used it, will give it a try. Have been pretty happy with the M&H


Crawfords is kinda the opposite of MH ready patch. The ready patch adheres well and is hard to sand ( by comparison) whereas the Crawfords can be sanded with your fingertip. Almost too easy to sand. I bought a bunch one year at the pro show, and ended up having a bunch sitting for a year. It developed mold in the unopened containers. 
I'm not knocking it, you just have to know its properties.


----------



## BhamPainter (Mar 6, 2013)

When I'm doing interiors, anything I think will adequately fill with spackle pretty much covers fine with a touch of paint (Regal Select) followed by a full coat. For large repairs, I use hot mud and prime. I don't even try getting away with just Spackle on trim--I always cover it with the Bondo "red stuff."


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

I see there is some very mixed feelings about spackle.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I had a pretty good experience with it on these pickets. Patched over the original factory sprayed white, sanded, and finished with BMadvance gloss. Trying to fix a carpenter mess where they were nailed to the floor. Some places were a little dull and needed touch up, but overall I was pretty impressed, definitely more dense than reg spackle


----------



## GrantsPainting (Feb 4, 2013)

StepUpBham said:


> When I'm doing interiors, anything I think will adequately fill with spackle pretty much covers fine with a touch of paint (Regal Select) followed by a full coat. For large repairs, I use hot mud and prime. I don't even try getting away with just Spackle on trim--I always cover it with the Bondo "red stuff."


I just will use a very thin coat of crawfords over the hot mud because even a primer doesn't like to stick to it. Do you use the easy sand or the durabond?

MH is more of a hard putty right? I always use durabond instead, like on dented corners and whatnot. The only place Id see myself using that would be the bottom corners outside of a tub, and that would be just because it might get wet again and the putty would stand up better to that.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

mudbone said:


> I see there is some very mixed feelings about spackle.


Yes this has really stirred up a conversation. Reminds me of the thread of what do you use to color your spackle. Another stirring subject.


----------



## GrantsPainting (Feb 4, 2013)

Damon T said:


> Yes this has really stirred up a conversation. Reminds me of the thread of what do you use to color your spackle. Another stirring subject.


LOL. You guys should really spread those puns out a bit more. Maybe refine them a too so they are smoother and don't stick out like a dull spot on a wall.:whistling2:


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

GrantsPainting said:


> LOL. You guys should really spread those puns out a bit more. Maybe refine them a too so they are smoother and don't stick out like a dull spot on a wall.:whistling2:


Yeah I'm no Mudbone. I should probably just pun-t


----------



## BhamPainter (Mar 6, 2013)

GrantsPainting said:


> I just will use a very thin coat of crawfords over the hot mud because even a primer doesn't like to stick to it. Do you use the easy sand or the durabond?
> 
> MH is more of a hard putty right? I always use durabond instead, like on dented corners and whatnot. The only place Id see myself using that would be the bottom corners outside of a tub, and that would be just because it might get wet again and the putty would stand up better to that.


I use Beadex Silver Set 40.


----------

